# our new pup



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well here he is

he is a choc lab cross choc and collie

in the pic he is just under 4 weeks old

he should be ready to come home on the 15th of this month

aint decided on any names yet tho


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks like a 'Hector' - gorgeous boy.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Gorgeous boy, lovely colouring


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

He's adorable :001_wub: 

I cannot wait to read all about him


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

No idea why but the name Timo, popped into my head


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What an adorable pup!! Welcome back after your absence too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He is just gorgeous


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww bless! soooo cute!


----------



## ApplesMam (Oct 26, 2011)

He looks so sweet. Can't wait to see more pic when you get him home later this month.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

wow what a wee stunner, all of a sudden BEN came into my mind. looking forward to more pics.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww hes a stunner!!

Welcome back!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks all 
We have a few names in the hat
Rolo
Fudge
Bailey
Think we will have to wait till he is here then the name will come to us that suits him


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is beautiful! There's a choc Lab in my village called Bailey, he reminds me of him. I like the name Fudge too.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: now we know why you've been awol :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

cute....more pics are wanted...:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

will update with more pics as soon as i get some :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous, can't wait to see how he has changed when you get him home & updated pics.

He'll be a very welcome new addition to this forum.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Aawwww, me wanty!!!! What a cutey!

call him pudding!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the comments :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Aawwww, me wanty!!!! What a cutey!
> 
> call him pudding!


ahh i like the name pudding for him lol


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well he is here and have decieded on the name

FUDGE


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous he has been asleep on me for the last half an hour and he slept in the car on the way bck aswell


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cute 

Odd question, but what lives in the hutch?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

ferrets live in hutch


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

my two workin ferrets why?


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Such an adorable puppy ... really love those two white mits on front.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

thats what makes him stand out :thumbup:

got some more pics will post them up in the morning most of him asleep 

but its hard work being a pup :lol:


----------

